
Intel discloses sub-10-watt 'Centerton' Atom chip - protomyth
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/12/intel_microserver_xeon_atom_plans/
======
nextparadigms
They are still moving very slow. ARM's Cortex A15 should be about as powerful
and still several times more efficient and cheaper.

